# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής AMILA 92201 error5

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ο παραπάνω διάδρομος κάνει αντίστροφη μέτρηση αλλά δεν εκκινεί και βγάζει Ε5 σφάλμα στιγμιαία τραβάει 140watt ίσως από την (κλίση )η ανύψωση δείχνει να λειτουργεί αλλά αμέσως μετά το σφάλμα παίρνει οριζόντια θεση επισυνάπτω φωτογραφιες.Στις τελευταίες χρήσεις υπήρχε μυρωδιά καμένου 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα. Στο συγκεκριμένο μιας και είναι ελληνική η αντιπροσωπεία  Επικοινωνια - ELDICO sport SA μπορείς να μιλήσεις μαζί τους για το σφάλμα. Δεν το θυμάμαι το σφάλμα στο συγκεκριμένο αν είναι απο θέμα κίνησης ή αν χρειάζεται calibration.
Το πιθανότερο είναι να ήταν αλάδωτος ο τάπητας και να έπαθε ζημιά η πλακέτα στα διακοπτικά ή το μοτέρ. Αν θες να δεις έξοδο βάλε μια πυρακτώσεως εκεί που είναι το μοτέρ να δεις αν ανάβει και μετά εντελώς πρόχειρα(και τονίζω ότι δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος, μπορείς να βάλεις μια μπαταρία να δεις αν περιστρέφεται το μοτέρ).Απλά σαν σφάλμα Ε5 στο συγκεκριμένο δε θυμάμαι αν είναι στο calibration ή στην εκκίνηση, αυτό το ξέρουν στην αντιπροσωπεία.
Το συχνότερο πρόβλημα είναι στις πλακέτες και στα μοτέρ και γενικά είναι εύκολες επισκευές.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, μέτρησα με μια λάμπα την έξοδο της πλακέτας , για δύο δευτερόλεπτα μου δίνει τάση , ανάβει και στην συνέχεια βγάζει error 5 . Έβαλα μια 12ν από ups αλλά το μοτερ δεν γύριζε και χωρίς φορτίο , έβγαλα εκτός τον μικρό ιμάντα, 
Σκέφτομαι μήπως έκαψε το θερμικό του μοτέρ και δεν γυρίζει , δεν διαβάζει παλμούς από τον οπτικό αισθητηρα και πετάει κωδικό σφαλματος

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Αρα το μοτερ. Δες τα καρβουνάκια σε πρώτη φάση αν βγάλεις τα καπάκια τα πλαστικά απο το πλάι(αφου εχει βγει εκτός ρεύματος) δες πόσο έχουν μηπως έχουν φαγωθεί πολύ και δεν πατάνε στο συλλέκτη. Μετά αν δεν είναι αυτό είναι θέμα περιελικτή. Δεν έχει θερμικό αυτό το μοτέρ. Αρα αυτό το σφάλμα το βγάζει επειδή δε διαβάζει κίνηση η mcu.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τελικά άνοιξα το μοτέρ , μέσα είχε φίδια , ένας χαμός πολλη βρωμιά , το καθάρισα και τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά.τα καρβουνακια φαίνονται άρτια.
Χρήστο εκτιμώ για την βοήθεια σου , ελπίζω να ανταποδώσω και εγώ σε κάποιο δικό σου πρόβλημα βλαβης

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη, να είσαι καλά!

----------

